# Miss at idle and just off idle when fully warmed up



## Gymbo (May 18, 2008)

Like the topic says, I have a miss just off idle up to just over 2K...seems to go away above that. It does not do this until the car gets fully warm. When first started cold it runs great and runs decent in general, except for the missing at and just above idle. The idle comes up when the AC is turned on. I just had two injectors replaced and 4 injector harness repaired.

Added in edit: Almost forgot...it's a 1991 Maxima SE auto with 263K.

Plugs?
Wires?
O2 Sensor?
Fuel filter?
MAF?

Something else?

Of course I could do all of these, but I would sure like some idea of which I might start with before I just start throwing parts at it. 

Thanks in advance!

Jimbo


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I had a similar problem.

No ECU code.
Fuel pressure was okay.
Spark was good.
Compression was good.
MAF resistance and continuity test was good, cleaned with MAF cleaner and cleaned wire harness terminals.
Fuel Injector resistance and continuity test was good, cleaned wire harness terminals.
Ignition Coil resistance and continuity test was good, cleaned wire harness terminals.
Spark plugs where good but got new ones anyway.
Wires were good, but 8+ years old, but got new ones too. (NGK 9090 nx91)
After all this I still had an awful idle and no power until about 3K RPM.

The fix was a whole bottle of Seafoam into the engine oil. 
Just minutes after the Seafoam the idle smoothed out and power returned.
Just need to dive 1000 miles or so, then a fresh oil change.

91 maxima se, auto. 270K.


----------



## Gymbo (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for your response Mayfew

I should have added the resolution of my problem....

My original problem was fixed by replacing two injectors and rebuilding 3 of the injector harnesses.

I added a bottle of Seafoam in the oil just prior to my last oil change....should probably do it again.

Just did a bunch of little things to the Maxima...new belts, coolant, flushed heater core, replaced the hoses, t-stat, blower motor, front brake rotors and pads, front exhaust manifold, plugs and plug wires. It has over 273K on it now and runs just like new.


----------

